# Breakdown Cover



## Winnie1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Can any one recommend a company that will cover our 37ft Winnebago, with breakdown cover. We have tried a few of the usual RAC,AA etc but they won't do cover as it's to longer.

Thanks

Marc & Paula


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*breakdown cover*

hi if you are a member of the camping and caravan club you can get cover through them from RAC no weight/ length restrictions i have 34ft damon. take care, pepe


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

is there an age restriction with RAC/CCC ?

thanks, John


----------



## hydecolt (Aug 12, 2006)

hi there
we insure with Adrian Flux,they include Flux european rescue,which we can recommend,we were on our way down to Plymouth and the ferry,when the headgasket went,resulting in our returning to Cirencester on a lowloader,our Vogue is 36ft,
hope this is helpful
Anna and Colin


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm insured with SureTerm Direct and they also cover the RV for full European Breakdown & Recovery.


----------



## hydecolt (Aug 12, 2006)

we were with sureterm last year, but this year they said the RV was to old
for them to cover, its a 1982
Anna And Colin


----------



## 89457 (May 24, 2005)

*Caravan Guard recover American RV's of any length or size*

As part of our motorhome insurance policy Caravan Guard use a commercial recovery company and as such have NO WEIGHT OR SIZE RESTRICTIONS on recoveries in the UK or Europe (European cover optional).

Visit http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/motorhome_insurance/index.php for more info

regards


----------

